# Happy Holidays



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hoping all my fellow wood carvers have happy and safe holiday , maybe Santa will fill our work shops with some nice shinny new tools for us to play with this year.

Merry Christmas To All
.

Bruce


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hey Bruce, same to you and hope it's a healthy new year for us all. Have fun, make some dust.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Merry Xmas to you and family Bruce, have a safe and enjoyable festive season.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all of you and especially to all of our Great Men and Women
of our Armed Forces, that have always made sure that we can enjoy all of our 
Freedoms! 
Oscar


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Yearsto allof you Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## dannorocks (Mar 5, 2015)

Merry Christmass y'all. I'm counting my blessings, not presents!


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

Best wishes to you all from England


----------

